# No power



## Jimmy1530 (Oct 18, 2021)

I hooked up my 2004 Chalert pop up camper and it shorted out when I plugged in two portable heaters.  I thought the gfci was bad so I replaced it and there is still no power.  Can anyone help?


----------

